# Lookin for 3 brave souls



## bonita dan

Avast,who'll join Cap'n Dan on a high seas adventure or at least a bay trip for opening season of Red Snapper on Monday. We be lookin for 3 victims :doh uh anglers too share in this modern day gold rush(yep,just got done watchin deadliest catch :mmmbeer) Anyone who wishes to join use the usual channels of communication,PM,phone # is ya got it,smoke signal,whatever. The rules are,there ain't no rules! Drinkin is allowed,as a matter of fact it's encouraged since what else are we gonna do after catchin 2 stinkin fish a piece. Dependant on seas the decision will be made on where we want to get towed back from. YARRRRRR! :letsdrink


----------



## bluffman2

thats funny.......

good luck Dan


----------



## fisheye48

are fire extinguishers provided or do you have to bring your own? oke


----------



## bonita dan

> *fisheye48 (5/26/2009)*are fire extinguishers provided or do you have to bring your own? oke




Extinguishers? Argh! Cap'n Dan has to stop by West Marine if ye be wantin yer own. Are ya with me monkey man?


----------



## wld1985

Hmm, sounds like a fun trip.. But I'm pretty sure I will be working..

edit.. Have you bought Sea-Tow yet? I need to get a membership with em..


----------



## ditchdoctor81

Destin or P'cola?


----------



## lingfisher1

Would love to spend a day drinking,uhh I mean fishing with ya Capn Dan but got to work Monday.If ya get postponed to Tues ot Wed let me know.Get that team Chunky Love luck on that boat and want have to worry about seatow


----------



## Stressless

Navarre and Gulf Breeze High School graduation that evening - no can do with a SERIOUS kitchen pass and Dan I ain't going there for you and the bout be hole in the water.



:heart

Stressless


----------



## Travis Gill

> *Stressless (5/26/2009)*Navarre and Gulf Breeze High School graduation that evening - no can do with a SERIOUS kitchen pass and Dan I ain't going there for you and the bout be hole in the water.
> 
> :heart
> Stressless


Im graduating that day and me and 3 buddies are gonna go kill a quick limit in the morning!


----------



## specslayer

im exempt from that exam and were goin out sunday night and getting anchored up and the (MASS) as soon as its 1202 were getting our limit but only keeping 30" and above the first week


----------



## bonita dan

Aw come on Bob. They can make it a graduation and a memorial service all in one. :angel Well looks as though 2 have stepped forward. They obviously don't know me! :shedevil Still need one. :letsdrink


----------



## JoeZ

Geez BoBo,

If you need a filler, give me a call. I have a time schedule though and need to be back to the dock by 3:30 that afternoon. Can Myles tow you that fast?


----------



## Russian

Dang, I would be all about it if I didnt have to work or had extra vaca days. Looking to go the following weekend though.


----------



## kahala boy

Good Luck Dan....Wish I could go but got some classroom work going on now. Remember, there's always a first for the Elbow Room to make it out and back for a change...


----------



## bonita dan

So far Hama shes been runnin stable(can't use the "G" word for fear of,well you know) We'll get out this season brother and find them sows like last time. Well it looks like contestant #3 is available for a guest appearance on The Elbow Room Sportfishing Show in the form of Joe buzZ so that makes a full comfortable boat. Thanks for lookin and if there any dropouts I'll post back up on the subject for this trip. Gonna do as many trips as possible this season to help thin out the endangered ARS and make things right in the gulf so stay tuned to this channel for more info. Now back to your regularly scheduled bitchin! :shedevil


----------



## JoeZ

Lord help us -- we're going -- I just don't know if we're coming back.


----------



## mpmorr

Good luck Joe and I know you will drink the most....catch the most fish out there. Good times and Cheers, I wish it were me.:banghead


----------



## hebegb

I would gladly sacrifice.....err...volunteer, but I am northbound Monday morn :banghead


----------



## fishn4real

Am I crazy or what? I would love to be on this boat. Dang gotta work. I wanna go sometime Dan; actually, looking for a ride for Friday, June 5 ifin yous going.


----------



## JoeZ

Well, 

We made it back.


----------



## Boatgone

Glad to hear you made it back. Where is the report?


----------



## JoeZ

Like I said, we made it back.


----------



## Flounderpounder

> *mpmorr (5/31/2009)*Good luck Joe and I know you will drink the most....catch the most fish out there. Good times and Cheers, I wish it were me.:banghead


I don't think he drank the most......or caught the most fish. But he did get the biggest one! LOL!


----------



## ironman172

> *mpmorr (5/31/2009)*Good luck Joe and I know you will drink the most....catch the most fish out there. Good times and Cheers, I wish it were me.:banghead


And me too!!....good luck to all...:letsdrink


----------

